# Fuel filter life.



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

How many miles does the fuel filter typically last?


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I have around 20K miles and my fuel filter is at around 50%..so I would think the filter should go 40K miles or so


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I have 30K and am at 30%. I agree with the 40K estimate. I read on here somewhere it's based on 1000 gallons for fuel filter life, so it does depend on your MPG that you are getting.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

1000 gallons.

itll depend on YOUR mpgs


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yup I'm at 8% and have around 30500mi here.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

30,000 miles or 2 years whichever comes first.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> 30,000 miles or 2 years whichever comes first.


10/10


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

I change mine at 50 000 km and the fuel filter look like new.

I 'm not sure it's important to change the filter at 50 000km. I pay 120$ in cd...

At this price, next timi wait to drive the car 70 000km


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Just changed mine for the second time @ 97,000 miles


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

CruzeDan said:


> 30,000 miles or 2 years whichever comes first.


And to who commented on my reputation that this is incorrect information, feel free to consult:
1)- GM Service Information/2014 Chevrolet Cruze/Cruze N America Service Manual 5565221l/Maintenance Items/Fuel Filter Replacement - 2.0L (LUZ) Diesel (I doubt you have access to this information so I'll put it here for you)







2)- Your owners manual under Service and Maintenance/Maintenance Schedule 11-2 (I'll even put this here for you as well)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> And to who commented on my reputation that this is incorrect information, feel free to consult:
> 1)- GM Service Information/2014 Chevrolet Cruze/Cruze N America Service Manual 5565221l/Maintenance Items/Fuel Filter Replacement - 2.0L (LUZ) Diesel (I doubt you have access to this information so I'll put it here for you)
> View attachment 186889
> 
> ...


There's conflicting information then. The car itself disagrees with that since it's set to 1000 gallons of fuel consumed before it tells you to change. Plus, they talk about gasoline vapors on a diesel fuel filter change. 

Come to think of it, the car also disagrees with the manual on when it's time to replace the timing belt as well.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Most technicians will tell you the car's onboard timers and maintenance life systems are only safeguards for those who ignore proper maintenance schedules.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Changed ours at 37,139 miles and the filter was still more than fine - had 1% life left on the DIC.


----------

